# هل يجب تلامس قضبان العمود في منطقة الوصل



## شادي يس (18 يوليو 2009)

سؤال تنفيذي 
عند القيام بوصل قضبان حديد العمود السفلي ( القديم ) مع قضبان حديد العمود العلوي ( الجديد )

فهل يجب أن تكون هذه القضبان متلامسة في منطقة الوصل ( أي مربوطة مع بعضها البعض )
أم يكتفى فقط بوجودها قرب بعضها بدون تلامس ( أي مربوطة على الأساور فقط)

أرجو الإجابة ومناقشة حالة فيما إذا كان المقطع ( في منطقة الوصل ) معرضاً لإجهادات شادة


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 يوليو 2009)

لا يجب أن تكون هذه الأسياخ متلامسة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (18 يوليو 2009)

شادي يس قال:


> سؤال تنفيذي
> عند القيام بوصل قضبان حديد العمود السفلي ( القديم ) مع قضبان حديد العمود العلوي ( الجديد )
> 
> فهل يجب أن تكون هذه القضبان متلامسة في منطقة الوصل ( أي مربوطة مع بعضها البعض )
> ...


اخى الفاضل لايشترط تلامسهم ولكن تحت شروط موضوعه فى aci 315 على الاتزيد المسافه بين السيخين المراد توصيلهم عن مسافه 15 سم من محور السيخ اللى محور السيخ الاخر


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (18 يوليو 2009)

شادي يس قال:


> سؤال تنفيذي
> عند القيام بوصل قضبان حديد العمود السفلي ( القديم ) مع قضبان حديد العمود العلوي ( الجديد )
> 
> فهل يجب أن تكون هذه القضبان متلامسة في منطقة الوصل ( أي مربوطة مع بعضها البعض )
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*أخي العزيز الغرض من تربيط أسياخ العمود الأصلي مع أسياخ العمود الجديد هو كأن اسياخ العمود الأصلي *
*مستمره داخل العمود الجديد--ولم تتوقف إذن لابد من التلامس والتربيط الجيد بين ألأسياخ وان يكون التلامس مع التربيط لايقل عن 1 متر او 60 مره قطر السيخ أيهما أكبر ويجب زيادة الكانات في هذه المنطقه لانها تكون بالطبع أسفل العمود الجديد حيث تكون قوي القص كبيره.*
*وبهذا نضمن أن القوي التي يتحملها كل سيخ إنتقلت بكل أمانه من آخر عمود الي أول عمود--- ولم تضل طريقها لعيوب التنفيذ فتسبب عزوم علي الأعمده اللي سيادتك وإحنا قمنا بتصميمها لتحمل قوه محوريه فقط ................................................*:63:..:77::77::77:​


----------



## M i D O (18 يوليو 2009)

أخي الكريم بالتأكيد يجب أن تكون متلامسة كما ويجب تربيط الجديد مع القديم في حال كان من الممكن ذلك أي في حال مقطعي العمودين متساويين ، و في حال كانا مختلفين يتم اللجوء إلى وضع ((قبل الصب)) أسياخ بطول معين "ببروز 50t عادة" تسمى قضبان تشريك و تربط بها قضبان العمود الجديد أما قضبا العمود القديم يتم ثنيها للداخل...

و ذلك لتأمين نقل الحمولات بالشكل المطلوب من عمود إلى الذي تحته...

*** و يجب الانتباه إلى ضرورة تكثيف الأساور في منطقة وصل القضبان إضافة إلى عدم تنفيذ وصلات الأساور على خط شاقولي واحد .


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (18 يوليو 2009)

المهندس ايمن والمهندس ميدو
ارجو الرجوع الى aciفى هذا الموضوع وسمح مسافه بين السيخين المراد توصليهم بمسافه لاتزيد عن 15 سم واسف كنت زاكرتها سابفا فى aci 315 ,ولكن هى فى aci 318 الباب 12


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يوليو 2009)

شادي يس قال:


> سؤال تنفيذي
> عند القيام بوصل قضبان حديد العمود السفلي ( القديم ) مع قضبان حديد العمود العلوي ( الجديد )
> 
> فهل يجب أن تكون هذه القضبان متلامسة في منطقة الوصل ( أي مربوطة مع بعضها البعض )
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

من الطبيعي ان تكون الاسياخ الجديده متلامسه مع الاشاير ويتم تكريبها بعد انتهاء الاشاره ليأخذ السيخ الجديد مكان السيخ الاصلي - وهذا يتم بغرض المحافظه علي نفس توزيع الاسياخ كماهو في العمود السفلي او الاصلي - قدر المستطاع - طالما ان قطاع العمود لم يتغير كابعاد خرسانه 

واذا تم تغيير قطاع العمود فمن الممكن اعادة توزيع الاسياخ بحيث الا تكون متلامسه تحقيقاً لعمل توزيع منتظم للاسياخ الجديده بما يحقق شروط الكود المتبع في هذا الشأن والتفاصيل الانشائيه المتعلقه بذلك 

المهم ان مركز العمود الجديد يقع داخل الكور لمركز العمود القديم بحيث يكون العمود السفلي معرض لضغط في جميع انحاء القطاع - ولذلك يتم تحديد قيمة الخصم في قطاع العمود في كل دور بمسافه معينه واتجاه واحد فقط في الدور لان كل عمود في دور معين يعتبر حمل علي العمود في الدور اسفله ويجب ان يقع في كور العمود السفلي 

ومن الممكن التقليل في اتجاهي العمود في الدور العلوي عن الدور السفلي علي ان يتم دراسة العزوم الناتجه عن تغيير مركزي العمودين في الاتجاهين وتصميم العمود لمقاومة القوي الناتجه عن هذا التغيير 

ولو منطقة الوصل معرضه لشد فكل ما عليك هو ان تتبع اشتراطات الكود المتبع في عمل طول الوصله كما لو كانت في الشد - حسب الكود -

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_


----------



## kh_sa8 (18 يوليو 2009)

شادي يس قال:


> سؤال تنفيذي
> عند القيام بوصل قضبان حديد العمود السفلي ( القديم ) مع قضبان حديد العمود العلوي ( الجديد )
> 
> فهل يجب أن تكون هذه القضبان متلامسة في منطقة الوصل ( أي مربوطة مع بعضها البعض )
> ...


 لابد وان وتكون مربوطه مع بعضها وطول الاشاره 60 قطر اكبر سيخ فالعامود 
ثانيا كانات الاعمده تستمر خلال تقاطع الاعمده مع الجسور 
وفي حاله ما اذا كان العامود معرض لاجهاد شد عند منطقه الوصل فيكون لازما ان يكون الحديد ملامس بعضه لتستفيد من d القطاع كامله لانه لو تباعد عن بعضه لن تاخذ d كامله وستنقص عنه في التصميم وهذا خطأ وفي حال الملامسه يكون التسليح موزعا افضل لتحمل اجهاد الشد مع وجود d كامله غير منقوصه
ومع احترامي للمهندسين الافاضل الذين ذكروا عدم وجود التلامس لا يضر ......
كيف لا يضر في حال تحمل العمود لاجهاد شد الا يكون القطاع قد نقصت d له مع عدم توزيع الحديد بشكل مناسب وعشوائيه في هذا المكان .
ثم ان الحديد الطولي لو لم يتلامس اعلم ان هناك خطأ اما في عمل الكانات او ان الاشاير غير راسيه تماما وغير موزعه ومحفوظه من قبل برنجز الكفيل بجعلها تقف وقوفا صحيحا .
واسف للاطاله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يوليو 2009)

kh_sa8 قال:


> لابد وان وتكون مربوطه مع بعضها وطول الاشاره 60 قطر اكبر سيخ فالعامود
> ثانيا كانات الاعمده تستمر خلال تقاطع الاعمده مع الجسور
> وفي حاله ما اذا كان العامود معرض لاجهاد شد عند منطقه الوصل فيكون لازما ان يكون الحديد ملامس بعضه لتستفيد من d القطاع كامله لانه لو تباعد عن بعضه لن تاخذ d كامله وستنقص عنه في التصميم وهذا خطأ وفي حال الملامسه يكون التسليح موزعا افضل لتحمل اجهاد الشد مع وجود d كامله غير منقوصه
> ومع احترامي للمهندسين الافاضل الذين ذكروا عدم وجود التلامس لا يضر ......
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم kh_sa8 / وارد ان يتم التلامس كما انه من الوارد الا يتم التلامس - حسب التغيير في قطاع العمود - يعني لو عمود تم تقليل قطاعه مسافة 10 سم من جهة واحده وكانت المسافه بين الاسياخ في العمود السفلي 20 سم - فمن الطبيعي اعادة توزيع الاسياخ في العمود العلوي حسب التسليح والحمل في هذه الحاله ولابد ان تجد بعض الاسياخ لا يتم التلامس بينها وخصوصا عند الجهة التي تم تخفيض او تقليل قطاع العمود بها 

لان العمود الجديد لابد وان يخضع للاشتراطات الخاصة بالكود في توزيع الاسياخ ولازم المسافه بين الاسياخ في الجديد بين الحدود الدنيا والقصوي في هذا الشأن - كما انه لابد وان يكون هناك اسياخ في اركان العمود الجديد الاربعه 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (19 يوليو 2009)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> المهندس ايمن والمهندس ميدو
> ارجو الرجوع الى aciفى هذا الموضوع وسمح مسافه بين السيخين المراد توصليهم بمسافه لاتزيد عن 15 سم واسف كنت زاكرتها سابفا فى aci 315 ,ولكن هى فى aci 318 الباب 12


أخي العزيز م/ عبد العزيز الجمل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته --- أشكرك علي المناقشه المثمره ---- وأسأل أليس الكود aci 318
هذا هو الكود ألأمريكي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ماعلاقتنا به في مصر وظروفها وعمال البناء بها والكود الخاص بتنفيذ الأعمال هنا ....... أنا أتكلم من واقع تنفيذي لمشاريع كثيره جداً منذ عام 1988 .
لازم أستلم من الحداد المسلح وأشيك وخاصةً علي أهم عنصر إنشائي( العمود )---علي ربط الأسياخ القديمه بالجديده بطول واحد متر أو 60 مره قطر السيخ (الأكبر) والتربيط جيداً بالكانات التي أطلب من الحداد تكثيفها في هذه المنطقه بالذات--- وذلك وأنا علي ثقه كامله أنني قد حافظت علي إنتقال الأحمال كاملةً لكل عمود من آخر دور حتي أعمدة الدور الأرضي ثم للأساسات. أكرر شكري
أخوك/م/أيمن عبد الفتاح شرف.


----------



## عبد الله 212 (19 يوليو 2009)

اولا نقل الإجهادات بين السيخ في العمود القديم والجديد يتم عبر التماسك الجيد بين الخرسانة والسيخ ولذلك يجب التأكد من ركوب السيخ ولذلك لا يشترط تلامس السيخ بل يجب وضع السيخ في كل من العمودين في المكان الموضح في الخرط حسب التصميم
اشار بعض الزملاء بان طول السيخ اللازم عند منطقة الإلتقاء يحسب وفقا للقطر الأكبر والصحيح على القطر الأصغر​


----------



## aimano (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الأفضل ان تكون متلامسة في حال مقطع العمود ثابت واذا ولا مانع ان تكون متباعدة ضمن الحدود المسموحة
اذا كان مقطع العمود متغير
اضف الى ذلك ان تلامس القضبان من عدمه يدل على حسن او سوء التنفيذ.


----------



## حسين الصغير (19 يوليو 2009)

ازيك يا بشمهندس
بدايه الوصله بين اشاير العمود القديم والجديد اسمها مسافه الرباط وهى تكون 40 أو 60مره قطر السيخ المستخدم
أو متر ايهما اكبر وهى عاده تؤخذ60للامان وهى مسافه ضروريه جدا حدا


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (19 يوليو 2009)

ايمن عبد الفتاح قال:


> أخي العزيز م/ عبد العزيز الجمل
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته --- أشكرك علي المناقشه المثمره ---- وأسأل أليس الكود aci 318
> هذا هو الكود ألأمريكي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ماعلاقتنا به في مصر وظروفها وعمال البناء بها والكود الخاص بتنفيذ الأعمال هنا ....... أنا أتكلم من واقع تنفيذي لمشاريع كثيره جداً منذ عام 1988 .
> لازم أستلم من الحداد المسلح وأشيك وخاصةً علي أهم عنصر إنشائي( العمود )---علي ربط الأسياخ القديمه بالجديده بطول واحد متر أو 60 مره قطر السيخ (الأكبر) والتربيط جيداً بالكانات التي أطلب من الحداد تكثيفها في هذه المنطقه بالذات--- وذلك وأنا علي ثقه كامله أنني قد حافظت علي إنتقال الأحمال كاملةً لكل عمود من آخر دور حتي أعمدة الدور الأرضي ثم للأساسات. أكرر شكري
> أخوك/م/أيمن عبد الفتاح شرف.


 اخى العزيز ايمن عبد الفتاح شرف
اشكرك على ايضاحاتك ولكن لى توضيح بسيط اتمنى ان صدرك يسعه لكلامى
aci ليس بالكود الامريكى اولا والكود الامريكى هو ubc واصبح ibc
aci هى جهه ليست حكويه مؤسسه لعمل الاختبارات الهامه لمجال الانشاءات
ومنذ نشات aciوالباحثين الكبار اصبحوا يعتمدو عليه فى مجال الاختبارات الاساسيه
ومن هم الباحثين الكبار
هم كافة الاساتذه الواضعين لاسس الاكواد العالميه
الكود الامريكى والبريطانى والاوروبى وخاصة المصرى والهندى والباكستانىو السعودى 
والكود الخاص بجامعة الدول العربيه
واصبحت هذه الجمعيه الغير حكوميه هى المرجع الاساسى لكل ماينطبق عليه الاختبارات
والكود aci لم يقل بان الاسياخ يجب ان تبعد 15 سم
لاء الافضل بان يكونوا متلامسين
ولكن بالتجارب العديده التى تمت لديهم اثبتت بان اذا كانت فى ضروره ملحه لعدم تلامس الاسياخ
من نتالئجهم اثبتت بانه يجب الاتزيد عن 15 سم حتى تكون الوصله فعاله
وشكرا لسعة صدرك اخى الكريم


----------



## ماجدان (19 يوليو 2009)

شادي يس قال:


> سؤال تنفيذي
> عند القيام بوصل قضبان حديد العمود السفلي ( القديم ) مع قضبان حديد العمود العلوي ( الجديد )
> 
> فهل يجب أن تكون هذه القضبان متلامسة في منطقة الوصل ( أي مربوطة مع بعضها البعض )
> ...


 


عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> اخى الفاضل لايشترط تلامسهم ولكن تحت شروط موضوعه فى aci 315 على الاتزيد المسافه بين السيخين المراد توصيلهم عن مسافه 15 سم من محور السيخ اللى محور السيخ الاخر


 
تما م.الجمل كلام سليم 100%
أوافقك الراى تماما أخى الكريم 



ايمن عبد الفتاح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> *إذن لابد من التلامس والتربيط الجيد بين ألأسياخ وان يكون التلامس مع التربيط لايقل عن 1 متر او 60 مره قطر السيخ *​


م أيمن ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لى 

1 - يجوز التباعد كما ذكر الأخ الكريم م.عبد العزيز 
2 - المهندس ايمن يقصد بالتلامس = طول التماسك ( يقتضى التنويه حتى لا يختلط الأمر )
3 - طول التماسك طبقا للكود المصرى يمكن أن يأخذ 60 مره قطر السيخ ولايوجد ما يقول 1متر أيهما أكبر وقد وجدتها فى بعض الكتب ولكنها غير ضاره طبعا بس هي بدعه ( أقتضيت التنويه للأمانه العلميه فقط )

وشكرا أخى م. أيمن 

وهنا يوافقنا الأستاذ م محى 



mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> من الطبيعي ان تكون الاسياخ الجديده متلامسه مع الاشاير ويتم تكريبها بعد انتهاء الاشاره ليأخذ السيخ الجديد مكان السيخ الاصلي - وهذا يتم بغرض المحافظه علي نفس توزيع الاسياخ كماهو في العمود السفلي او الاصلي - قدر المستطاع - طالما ان قطاع العمود لم يتغير كابعاد خرسانه
> 
> ...


 
أعتقد مهندس محى أننا نتفق فى مجازة التباعد بين الاسياخ 
وأتفق مع سيادتكم تماما فى ملحوظة أعادة توزيع الاسياخ وهى وارده فعلا 

ولكن أختلف مع حضرتك طفيفا
فى ان أعادة التوزيع تكون فى اغلب الأحيان إن لم يكن كلها ناتج خطأ فى تداخل الأسياخ ( قربها من بعضها أو إنحنائها أثناء الصب والثبات على ذلك مع تصلد الخرسانه أو الخطأ فى أستخدام الكانه الأتوماتيك المناسبه وعدم تطابق وجود السيخ فى ألزن الكانه والاصل عدم استخدام الكانه العيون هو السبب الاساسى فى ذلك 
بينما بنسبة 99% يكون توزيع أسياخ التسليح منتظما كل 10سم تقريبا وإذا حدث خسسان للعمود أى نقصان قطاع العمود من أحد الأجناب وفى هذه الحاله يتم خصم 10 سم أى سيخ من كل جانب طولى واما ان تكسح الاشاره طبقا لمواصفات الكود المتبع داخل العمود أو يتم تركيب السيخ ميت فى العمود أى ينتهى السيخ مع ظهر البلاطه حيث لا يظهر لذلك السيخ أشاره تلزمنا بالتكسيح بعد تمام الصب 

ألا تتفق معى أستاذى ؟؟



ايمن عبد الفتاح قال:


> أخي العزيز م/ عبد العزيز الجمل
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته --- أشكرك علي المناقشه المثمره ---- وأسأل أليس الكود aci 318
> هذا هو الكود ألأمريكي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ماعلاقتنا به في مصر وظروفها وعمال البناء بها والكود الخاص بتنفيذ الأعمال هنا ....... أنا أتكلم من واقع تنفيذي لمشاريع كثيره جداً منذ عام 1988 .
> لازم أستلم من الحداد المسلح وأشيك وخاصةً علي أهم عنصر إنشائي( العمود )---علي ربط الأسياخ القديمه بالجديده بطول واحد متر أو 60 مره قطر السيخ (الأكبر) والتربيط جيداً بالكانات التي أطلب من الحداد تكثيفها في هذه المنطقه بالذات--- وذلك وأنا علي ثقه كامله أنني قد حافظت علي إنتقال الأحمال كاملةً لكل عمود من آخر دور حتي أعمدة الدور الأرضي ثم للأساسات. أكرر شكري
> أخوك/م/أيمن عبد الفتاح شرف.


 
أعود مرة أخرى للتاكيد على كلام مهندس عبد العزيز الجمل 
وفقا للكود المصرى لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانيه رقم 203 لسنة 2007
وتبعا للباب الرابع وسامحنى أنى لا أتذكر رقم البند ولكن يمكن الوصول له بسهوله بإذن الله 

ان الكود يسمح بتابعد أسياخ الحديد عند الوصل بالتراكب بمسافة 12 سم تقريبا إن لم تخوننى الذاكره فى الرقم تحديدا 

أظن كده بأه ملكش حجه يا بشمهندس أيمن ... تقبل تحياتى 



aimano قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الأفضل ان تكون متلامسة في حال مقطع العمود ثابت واذا ولا مانع ان تكون متباعدة ضمن الحدود المسموحة
> اذا كان مقطع العمود متغير
> اضف الى ذلك ان تلامس القضبان من عدمه يدل على حسن او سوء التنفيذ.


 
وعليكم السلام 
تمام جدا أوافق بشده على المداخله عاليه 
كلام سليم 200 %
تحياتى لك مهندس ايمن 



عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> اخى العزيز ايمن عبد الفتاح شرف
> اشكرك على ايضاحاتك ولكن لى توضيح بسيط اتمنى ان صدرك يسعه لكلامى
> aci ليس بالكود الامريكى اولا والكود الامريكى هو ubc واصبح ibc
> aci هى جهه ليست حكويه مؤسسه لعمل الاختبارات الهامه لمجال الانشاءات
> ...


 
اوافق على كلامك مهندس عبد العزيز 
وإن كان حسب معلوماتى أنها مؤسسه أمريكيه مثل المركز القومى لبحوث الاسكان بمصر وهى التى يصدر عنها الكود الامريكى 
وإن كنت أخمن ان مقرها الولايات المتحده الأمريكيه 

تقبل تحياتى أخى الكريم


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا معلمنا المهندس سالدان على التعقيب الايجابى لكل الاراء
وارجوا منك اخى م ساليدان كنت تسالت فى موضع اخر عن تصميم حوائط القص
فان كان عند سماحتكم الوقت لتفيدنى بخطواط تصميم حائط الفص
يكون جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (19 يوليو 2009)

ممكن جدا أن تكون غير متلامسة ولا ضرر من ذلك
هناك فرق بين العرف والعادة في العمل، وبين الحقائق العلمية
كلام المهندس عبد العزيز الجمل صحيح جدا


----------



## eng.osama a (19 يوليو 2009)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> اخى العزيز ايمن عبد الفتاح شرف
> اشكرك على ايضاحاتك ولكن لى توضيح بسيط اتمنى ان صدرك يسعه لكلامى
> aci ليس بالكود الامريكى اولا والكود الامريكى هو ubc واصبح ibc
> aci هى جهه ليست حكويه مؤسسه لعمل الاختبارات الهامه لمجال الانشاءات
> ...


 
الكلام مقنع جدا وصح 100 %


----------



## Abo Fares (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

نقاش رائع، جزاكم الله خيراً جميــــعاً... 

والله أنا كنت أعتقد في الوصل دائماً وأفضله، وبالتالي ثني القضبان في حالة تراجع العمود.... ربما كنت مخطئاً :61:

على كل حال، هذه صورة مأخوذة من الكود العربي السوري لتفصيلة تسليح عقدة اتصال وسطية للجوائز مع الأعمدة إذا كان بعد العمود العلوي أصغر من السفلي... 










أتابع معكم القاش للاستفادة...​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 يوليو 2009)

> أعتقد مهندس محى أننا نتفق فى مجازة التباعد بين الاسياخ
> وأتفق مع سيادتكم تماما فى ملحوظة أعادة توزيع الاسياخ وهى وارده فعلا
> 
> ولكن أختلف مع حضرتك طفيفا
> ...


 
اسمحلي الا اتفق معك يا اخ سالدان في هذا الكلام - لان احنا بنتكلم بصفه عامه ولم نحدد حاله خاصه الا علي سبيل المثال - فمن الذي يقول ان المسافه بين الاسياخ دائما تكون 10 سم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

لان هناك حد ادني وحد اقصي للمسافه بين الاسياخ في الاعمده وهذه المسافه تتوقف علي قطر السيخ حيث ان مساحة الحديد الناتجه من الحسابات يتم تحويلها حسابياً الي عدد معين من الاسياخ بقطر معين مع مراعاة ان تكون المسافه بين الاسياخ في حدود ماذكره الكود واذا زادت المسافه عن الحد الاقصي فيتم تقليل القطر لزيادة العدد وبالتالي تقل المسافه البينيه واذا قلت المسافه عن الحد الادني يتم زيادة القطر حتي يقل عدد الاسياخ وبالتالي تزداد المسافه البينيه حتي تصبح في حدود الكود التي وضعها لذلك 

وقيمة الخصم في قطاع العمود ترجع لوجهة نظر المصمم وحسب المنشأ وتبدء من 5 سم الي 20 سم في الدور الواحد حسب الاحمال وظروف كل منشأ

وعموما السؤال من البدايه لم يتكلم عن اخطاء التنفيذ انما كان يتحدث عن علاقة الاسياخ الجديده بالاشاير القادمه من العمود الاصلي - ومشكله التنفيذ دي موضوع آخر 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكراً 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## النجاري (19 يوليو 2009)

الشكر للجميع على المناقشة البناءة
اضم رأيي الى الاخ المهندس ايمن عبد الفتاح المحترم
مع الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار ان الاوفر لاب او مسافة التداخل في الربط تكون بين 40 الى 60 مرة قطر السيخ هذا المستخدم في العراق اما في البلدان الاخرى فأهل مكة ادرى بشعابها
واعتقد انه راي الاستاذ الكبير محي الدين محمد المحترم لا نقاش في صحته فيما يخص تغير ابعاد المقطع على ان لا تزيد المسافة بين القضبان المربوطه عن 15 سم كما تفضل الاخوة الكرام وكما جاء في aci-318 مع ضرورة تكثيف الاسياخ لمقاومة القص في منطقة الربط
مع تحياتي
اخوكم م.مصعب النجاري


----------



## شادي يس (19 يوليو 2009)

الشكر كل الشكر لجميع الإخوان الذين أبدوا رأيهم 
في الحقيقة استخلصت في الآخر أن الأفضل هو تلامس القضبان وذلك لدليل على حسن التنفيذ ( مع احترامي الكامل للمعارضين )

أما إذا كان هناك سبب قاهر لعدم التلامس فيجوز ذلك

وأود الإشارة إلى مشاركة الأخ عبد الله 212 فهي مشاركة جميلة وعلمية يجدر الوقوف عندها 


عبد الله 212 قال:


> اولا نقل الإجهادات بين السيخ في العمود القديم والجديد يتم عبر التماسك الجيد بين الخرسانة والسيخ ولذلك يجب التأكد من ركوب السيخ ولذلك لا يشترط تلامس السيخ بل يجب وضع السيخ في كل من العمودين في المكان الموضح في الخرط حسب التصميم
> اشار بعض الزملاء بان طول السيخ اللازم عند منطقة الإلتقاء يحسب وفقا للقطر الأكبر والصحيح على القطر الأصغر​


----------



## النجاري (19 يوليو 2009)

انا مصر ان التداخل يحسب وفق القطر الاكبر
مثلا 12 ملم مع 16 ملم
اذا حسبنا على المعادله اوفرلاب = 40 × القطر
1- اوفرلاب = 480 ملم اي نصف متر تقريبا
2- اوفرلاب = 640 ملم 
ونحن دائما نسعى الى توقع الحالة الاسوأ
فاذا اخذنا 480 قد يفشل الربط من ناحية السيخ الاكبر حيث انه يتطلب اوفرلاب 640
ولذلك يجب ان نكون دوما عند الجانب الامن safe side
مع الاحترام لجميع الاراء ولكني مقتنع هكذا وانفذ هكذا
مع العلم اني لا اربط بتداخل اقل من 800 ملم باي حال من الاحوال
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## M i D O (19 يوليو 2009)

نقاش حلو ، بس بتمنى من اللي عم يقولو "ليس من الضروري وجود تلامس " يعطونا على أي شي استندو بهالحكي (يعني لو ينسخو الفقرة من الكودات أو المراجع اللي عم يحكو عنها ) لأنه موضوع حساس بصراحة و يجب أن نصل لنتيجة مؤكدة..

أنا بصراحة اعتقادي السابق كما ذكرت في ردي الأول كان ضرورة وجود تلامس و تربيط للأسياخ و في حال تغير المقطع ضرورة وضع أسياخ إضافية مسبقا من أجل تربيطها مع الجديدة ، و اعتمدت بذلك على الكود السوري و ذلك مبين في الصورة التي أضافها الغالي أبو الحلول


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (20 يوليو 2009)

M i D O قال:


> نقاش حلو ، بس بتمنى من اللي عم يقولو "ليس من الضروري وجود تلامس " يعطونا على أي شي استندو بهالحكي (يعني لو ينسخو الفقرة من الكودات أو المراجع اللي عم يحكو عنها ) لأنه موضوع حساس بصراحة و يجب أن نصل لنتيجة مؤكدة..
> 
> أنا بصراحة اعتقادي السابق كما ذكرت في ردي الأول كان ضرورة وجود تلامس و تربيط للأسياخ و في حال تغير المقطع ضرورة وضع أسياخ إضافية مسبقا من أجل تربيطها مع الجديدة ، و اعتمدت بذلك على الكود السوري و ذلك مبين في الصورة التي أضافها الغالي أبو الحلول


عندك حق اخى فى استفسارك
عليك بارجوع فى ac1 318 &aci 315 موجوده وواضحه امكانية السماح حتى 15 سم التباعد مابين الاسياخ الموصوله
وهذا ليس معناه ان لازم مسافة التباعد تكون هكذا ولكن هذا فى الضروره مسموح بيها على ان لاتزيد عن 15 سم
وشكرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يوليو 2009)

النجاري قال:


> انا مصر ان التداخل يحسب وفق القطر الاكبر
> مثلا 12 ملم مع 16 ملم
> اذا حسبنا على المعادله اوفرلاب = 40 × القطر
> 1- اوفرلاب = 480 ملم اي نصف متر تقريبا
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انها ليست اراء يا اخي الكريم - انها نصوص في الكودات ويجب الالتزام بها - لان الاجهادات المنقوله والمتعرض لها العمود الجديد تخص السيخ صاحب القطر الاصغر وبالتالي فهو المنوط بطول الوصله - انما السيخ صاحب القطر الاكبر اصبح وكانه ركيزه والاجهادات التي تقع عليه تبدء من ظهر البلاطه لاسفل في العمود السفلي بعد تحميل العمود السفلي بالاحمال الاخري زي الكمرات والبلاطات بالاضافه للعمود العلوي والمحتوي علي السيخ الاصغر 

يعني الاحمال التي تتعرض لها الاشاره في الدور العلوي اقل مما يتعرض لها العمود السفلي وتسليحه وبالتالي فالحاكم في الموضوع هو القطر الاصغر لان الاجهادات لن تزيد عن قوة تحمله وبالتالي فالوصله علي القطر الاكبر تعتبر زيادة لا مبرر لها لان تلك الوصله تخص العمود العلوي وتسليحه وليست تخص العمود السفلي 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## عبد الله 212 (20 يوليو 2009)

النجاري قال:


> انا مصر ان التداخل يحسب وفق القطر الاكبر
> مثلا 12 ملم مع 16 ملم
> اذا حسبنا على المعادله اوفرلاب = 40 × القطر
> 1- اوفرلاب = 480 ملم اي نصف متر تقريبا
> ...


 
اود لفت نظرك لنقطة مهمة وهي ان داخل حديد التسليح عموما يكون لنقل الأحمال من عنصر انشائي إلى اخر ولذلك طول التداخل بين الحديد يكون بالقدر الكافي للقوة التي يتحملها قضيب التسليح (fy*Aof steel) ويحسب المسافة المطلوبة للتداخل وفقا لمساحة سطح القضيب وقوة التماسك بين السيخ والخرسانة فإذا تم حساب المسافة المطلوبة وفقا للقطر الأكبر (بإفتراض تداخل قطرين من حديد التسليح) تصبح الوصلة قادرة على نقل قوى اكبر من التي يستطيع الحديد الأصغر تحملها مما يعني انها مكلفة اقتصاديا ومعلوم ان التصميم يرتكز على عاملي الأمان والإقتصاد. وهذة هي الخلفية النظرية التي ارتكز عليها الكود البرطاني في تحديد طول تداخل الحديد
ولنفس الأسباب السابقة نجد ان تلاصق الحديد يقلل من مساحة سطح التماسك بين الخرسانة والحديد
ساحاول رفع جزء من الكود البريطاني في المشاركة القادمة إنشاء الله


----------



## سلامعي (20 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء،
كما ذكر العديد من الاخوان، فان من الافضل ان تكون قضبان الحديد متقاربة وان كان هذا ليس شرطا قاطعا حيث بالامكان التصميم مع وجود مسافة بين القضبان.
لتصور كيفية انتقال القوة من قضيب حديد الى اخر يرجى الاطلاع على المخطط المرفق. ان انتقال القوة يكون من خلال الخرسانة ما بين القضيبين عبر عناصر ضغط (struts) مائلة في الخرسانة. لتحقيق التوازن تتولد قوة شد (واجهادات شد) في الخرسانة باتجاه عمودي على اتجاه قضبان الحديد. يتم مقاومة اجهادات الشد عن طريق خرسانة الغلاف (cover) او حديد تسليح على شكل (links or stirrups). تتولد هذه الميكانيكية في انتقال القوة من قضيب لآخر في كل الاحوال سواءا كانت المسافة بينهما قليلة او كبيرة. يلاحظ هنا ان زيادة المسافة بين القضيبين تعني شمول منطقة اكبر من الخرسانة باجهادات الشد مما يزيد احتمال حدوث فشل بانفصال الخرسانة (splitting failure) في خرسانة الغلاف. لتلافي ذلك فان الحلول هي اما في تقليل اجهادا الشد بزيادة طول (overlap) او باضافة حديد تسليح كما ذكر سابقا مع تحقيق سمك غلاف خرساني (cover) حسب متطلبات المواصفة المستعملة في كل الاحوال.

ان القوة المنتقلة من قضيب لاخر لا يمكن ان تزيد عن التحمل الاقصى لاصغرهما قطرا (في حالة كون القطرين مختلفين) ويحسب طول (overlap) على اساس القطر الاصغر كما ذكر الاخوة سابقا.

مع التقدير...


----------



## ماجدان (20 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اسمحلي الا اتفق معك يا اخ سالدان في هذا الكلام - لان احنا بنتكلم بصفه عامه ولم نحدد حاله خاصه الا علي سبيل المثال - فمن الذي يقول ان المسافه بين الاسياخ دائما تكون 10 سم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> لان هناك حد ادني وحد اقصي للمسافه بين الاسياخ في الاعمده وهذه المسافه تتوقف علي قطر السيخ حيث ان مساحة الحديد الناتجه من الحسابات يتم تحويلها حسابياً الي عدد معين من الاسياخ بقطر معين مع مراعاة ان تكون المسافه بين الاسياخ في حدود ماذكره الكود واذا زادت المسافه عن الحد الاقصي فيتم تقليل القطر لزيادة العدد وبالتالي تقل المسافه البينيه واذا قلت المسافه عن الحد الادني يتم زيادة القطر حتي يقل عدد الاسياخ وبالتالي تزداد المسافه البينيه حتي تصبح في حدود الكود التي وضعها لذلك
> 
> ...


 
وأنا موافق أن الموضوع يتحدث عن أصل تلامس القضبان من عدمه وليس عن سوء التنفيذ واخطاءه 

لك تحياتى


----------



## kh_sa8 (20 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي الكريم kh_sa8 / وارد ان يتم التلامس كما انه من الوارد الا يتم التلامس - حسب التغيير في قطاع العمود - يعني لو عمود تم تقليل قطاعه مسافة 10 سم من جهة واحده وكانت المسافه بين الاسياخ في العمود السفلي 20 سم - فمن الطبيعي اعادة توزيع الاسياخ في العمود العلوي حسب التسليح والحمل في هذه الحاله ولابد ان تجد بعض الاسياخ لا يتم التلامس بينها وخصوصا عند الجهة التي تم تخفيض او تقليل قطاع العمود بها
> 
> ...


لاحظ ياهندسه حياك الله وبياك وجعل الجنه مثوانا ومثواك انشاء الله 
سؤال الاخ الكريم :
سؤال تنفيذي 
عند القيام بوصل قضبان حديد العمود السفلي ( القديم ) مع قضبان حديد العمود العلوي ( الجديد )

فهل يجب أن تكون هذه القضبان متلامسة في منطقة الوصل ( أي مربوطة مع بعضها البعض )
أم يكتفى فقط بوجودها قرب بعضها بدون تلامس ( أي مربوطة على الأساور فقط)

أرجو الإجابة ومناقشة حالة فيما إذا كان المقطع ( في منطقة الوصل ) معرضاً لإجهادات شادة 

فانا اجبت من هذا المنطلق وبما انه سؤال تنفيذي ويمكن عمل التلامس وليس صعبا بل الامر يسير فعلي ذلك قلت ما قلت علي انه قطاع معرض لشد ولو انها معرضه لاجهاد شد لكان الطول للوصل يجب ان يتوقف بعد ان يتخطي طول منطقه الشد ويستقر في منطقه الضغط وسيكون له رسومات انشائيه توضح ذلك كرجل فريم مثلا ولكي اذكر نفسي واحبتي فلله علي عدم التساهل في هذه الامور لكي لا تكون عاده .
اما ما ذكرته اخي الكريم م محيي من تغير لقطاع الاعمده فمن الطبيعي عدم وجود التلامس خصوصا لو كان من طرفين او في بعض الاحيان من دائري الي مربع ولاكن هذا له تفصيله انشائيه توضحه ويم التنفيذ بموجبها .
حياكم الله م محيي من توضيح ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله .
فانا اتعلم منكم الكثير اخوتي فلله جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## kh_sa8 (20 يوليو 2009)

نحن ايها الاخوه نتمسك ب60 قطر السيخ كطول للاوفر لاب لان الاعمده جائز ان تتعرض لاجهادات شد لاكن علي حد علمي المتواضع ان 40 قطر السيخ للوصل في منطقه الضغط فنحن نأخذ بلاحوط ونشتغل ب60 قطر السيخ .
بل موجود فلكود المصري - الملحق التاني - دليل التفاصيل الانشائيه - ص 76 ان الاشاره تصل لمنتصف ارتفاع العامود وتوزع عند اماكان متفرقه .
للاعمده المقاومه للزلازل فما ادرانا من ان مكان ما علي كوكبنا غير معرض لحدوث هزات ارضيه في يوم من الايام ؟!! 
وعلي فكره في الهند وصل العمود بتتوزع عند اماكن متفرقه وهذا بسؤال مهندسين هنود .
واسف للاطاله .


----------



## ماجدان (20 يوليو 2009)

M i D O قال:


> نقاش حلو ، بس بتمنى من اللي عم يقولو "ليس من الضروري وجود تلامس " يعطونا على أي شي استندو بهالحكي (يعني لو ينسخو الفقرة من الكودات أو المراجع اللي عم يحكو عنها ) لأنه موضوع حساس بصراحة و يجب أن نصل لنتيجة مؤكدة..
> 
> أنا بصراحة اعتقادي السابق كما ذكرت في ردي الأول كان ضرورة وجود تلامس و تربيط للأسياخ و في حال تغير المقطع ضرورة وضع أسياخ إضافية مسبقا من أجل تربيطها مع الجديدة ،


 
أوك يا بشمهندس 

أتفضل Here you are 






واعتذر أنى ذكرت المسافه = 12 سم وقد ذكرتها عاليه فى المشاركه السابقه 
وهى مطابقه Aci و = 15 سم كما ذكر م. عبد العزيز 

وشكرا لتداخلكم 
تقبلو تحياتى 

ملحوظه 
المذكور من الكود ليس هو الأصل ولا نقر نحن بذلك بل هى سماحيه لنا عند الضروره


----------



## عبد الله 212 (20 يوليو 2009)

عبد الله 212 قال:


> اود لفت نظرك لنقطة مهمة وهي ان داخل حديد التسليح عموما يكون لنقل الأحمال من عنصر انشائي إلى اخر ولذلك طول التداخل بين الحديد يكون بالقدر الكافي للقوة التي يتحملها قضيب التسليح (fy*Aof steel) ويحسب المسافة المطلوبة للتداخل وفقا لمساحة سطح القضيب وقوة التماسك بين السيخ والخرسانة فإذا تم حساب المسافة المطلوبة وفقا للقطر الأكبر (بإفتراض تداخل قطرين من حديد التسليح) تصبح الوصلة قادرة على نقل قوى اكبر من التي يستطيع الحديد الأصغر تحملها مما يعني انها مكلفة اقتصاديا ومعلوم ان التصميم يرتكز على عاملي الأمان والإقتصاد. وهذة هي الخلفية النظرية التي ارتكز عليها الكود البرطاني في تحديد طول تداخل الحديد
> 
> ساحاول رفع جزء من الكود البريطاني في المشاركة القادمة إنشاء الله


 
هذا جزء منسوخ من الكود البريطاني (BS8110-part1) ولم اتمكن من تحميل الكود كاملا

*[FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]3.12.8.15​[/FONT][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,BoldItalic]Design of compression laps​
*[/FONT]The length should be at least 25 % greater than the compression anchorage length (see​​*[FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]3.12.8.3*​*
*[/FONT]and​​*[FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]3.12.8.4*[/FONT]) necessary to develop the required stress in the reinforcement. Lap lengths for unequal size​
bars (or wires in fabric) may be based upon the smaller bar.


وصلة لتحميل الكود:
http://www.4shared.com/file/50189151/948cf51b/BS8110-1-1997_Reinforced_concrete.html?err=no-sess


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (20 يوليو 2009)

مع احترامى الكبير لاخى المهندس ايمن اخى الكبير ايضأ ولكن اللى انت بتقوله دة طبعا صح و انا لما بستلم من الحداد بعمل زى مانتا بتقول ولكن نحن بنتكلم فى حاله حصلت مثلا هل نكسر العمود ............ لا ولكن ممكن ننظر فى الكود الامريكى ونعدى الموضوع لانه قائم على درسات مش فتى وايضا قائم على فاكتر اوف سيفتى ( factor of safty ) وانا شايف ان طالما انت فى ايدك الحاجه الصح اعملها ولكن لو فى عمود فلت منك مثلا زى الحاله دى ممكن نعديها


----------



## M i D O (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا سالدان,,, يسمح بالتباعد ,,, فليكن ،،، انا بالنسبة إلي لما رح نفذ رح اهتم بالتربيط و بتكثسف الأتاري في منطقة الوصل....

بس حابب شاركون بهالصورة عن تغير مقطع العمود ، في حال أردنا مد الأسياخ دون قطعها ..


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (22 أغسطس 2009)

النجاري قال:


> الشكر للجميع على المناقشة البناءة
> اضم رأيي الى الاخ المهندس ايمن عبد الفتاح المحترم
> مع الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار ان الاوفر لاب او مسافة التداخل في الربط تكون بين 40 الى 60 مرة قطر السيخ هذا المستخدم في العراق اما في البلدان الاخرى فأهل مكة ادرى بشعابها
> واعتقد انه راي الاستاذ الكبير محي الدين محمد المحترم لا نقاش في صحته فيما يخص تغير ابعاد المقطع على ان لا تزيد المسافة بين القضبان المربوطه عن 15 سم كما تفضل الاخوة الكرام وكما جاء في aci-318 مع ضرورة تكثيف الاسياخ لمقاومة القص في منطقة الربط
> ...


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولاً أهنئ الجميع بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم وأدعو الله لي ولكم وللمسلمين جميعاً بالمغفره ودخول الجنه---
كما أنني أعتذر لجميع الأخوه الكرام عن عدم إستكمال الإشتراك المثمر الجميل في هذا الموضوع والذي 
يبشرني بأن مهندسي الأمه العربيه بخير .....وكان ذلك لأسباب قطع النت عندي.
أود أن أشكر الأخوه الأفاضل م/مصعب النجاري -- م/محيي الدين محمد --م/عبد العزيز الجمل--م/سالدان
وجميع الأخوه المهندسين الذين شاركوا معنا وأعتذر كذلك عن تصوري الخاطئ بأن ال aci هو الكود الأمريكي وأشكر لكم توضيح الأمر ------- وأري أننا متفقين تماماً علي أنه يجب ترابط وتلامس أسياخ العمود القديم مع الجديد---- ولكن إذا كانت هناك مشكله أو لأي سبب من الأسباب ممكن أن يسمح بمسافه لاتزيد عن 15 سم بين السيخين القديم والجديد وليكن ذلك في أضيق الحدود--- وهذه السماحيه لاتذكرها أو ترددها لأي حداد مسلح أحسن هاتلاقيه مخليها لك متر ونص................
أخوكم م/ أيمن عبد الفتاح شرف
*


----------



## EngKey (28 أغسطس 2009)

نقاش رائع
ومعلومات جميلة
جزاكم الله كل الخير أساتذتنا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 أغسطس 2009)

m i d o قال:


> شكرا سالدان,,, يسمح بالتباعد ,,, فليكن ،،، انا بالنسبة إلي لما رح نفذ رح اهتم بالتربيط و بتكثسف الأتاري في منطقة الوصل....
> 
> بس حابب شاركون بهالصورة عن تغير مقطع العمود ، في حال أردنا مد الأسياخ دون قطعها ..


 مشاركه ممتازة ورائعه يا اخ ميدو - المهم ان يتم تنفيذها في الموقع كما هو مذكور في الكود - لان للاسف الوقت لا يسمح بالمواقع لدراسة تلك الامور بسبب ضغط العمل وسرعته - بس طبعا لو اتنفذت بالشكل ده يبقي الشغل نموذجي 
وطبعا المفروض الكلام ده يكون مذكور في الرسومات التنفيذيه التي سيتم التنفيذ علي اساسها - ويجب ان يتم التنفيذ علي اساسها - انما للاسف بتلاقي الرسومات التنفيذيه بتتعمل والشغل شغال في الموقع :7:


----------



## mbakir88 (28 أغسطس 2009)

انا يا شباب رح اعطيكم مثال يريح بالكم 
لا بد من تلامس الحديد بين العمود القديم والجديد
لان القوى المتولد بالعنصر الانشائي تتحرك تماما كما يتحرك التيار الكهربائي داخل الاسلاك
هل من المعقول انتقال التيار دون توصيل اللاسلاك بشكل جيد
نعم يتم النقل للقوى بشكل مقبول لو كان التوصيل سيئ مما يؤدي لضياع بالقدره 
بينما بالانشاءت يتولد قوى اضافيه نحن بغنى عنها
وما اشتراطات الاكواد بالدنيا كلها متل اطوال الارساء الا لضروره تفاني القوي ضمن العناصر بشكل جيد وامن للعنصر
ولكم الشكر جميعا يا شباب


----------



## م/مشعل المطيري (28 أغسطس 2009)

العمود الخرساني يتعرض لقوي القص في اعلا العمود واسفل العمود ولا يوجد قوي moment علي العمود لذلك يجب ان تكون منطقة اسفل العمود مكثفة الكانات وحديد العمود العلوي مرتبط مع حديد العمود السفلي جيد لتفادي قوي القص .


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (28 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني وأساتذتي الأفاضل
الموضوع جدا مهم ورائع والأروع هي المناقشة الهادفة والبناءة
لازم دايما يكون بالملتقى متل هيك مواضيع مفيدة


----------



## ماجدان (28 أغسطس 2009)

mbakir88 قال:


> انا يا شباب رح اعطيكم مثال يريح بالكم
> لا بد من تلامس الحديد بين العمود القديم والجديد
> لان القوى المتولد بالعنصر الانشائي تتحرك تماما كما يتحرك التيار الكهربائي داخل الاسلاك
> هل من المعقول انتقال التيار دون توصيل اللاسلاك بشكل جيد
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
أيها الزميل الكريم 

أسمح لى ........ انا لا اتفق معك نهائيا على موضوع التيار الكهربى 
بالعكس تماما .... ما يجب أن يقال هو 
اننا لا نتعامل مع الحمل وكأنه تيار كهربى يسرى فى اسلاك 
نحن نتعامل مع أحمال استاتيكيه غير متحركه مطلقا 
وهذا تعبير خطأ شائع جدا بين كثير من المهندسين 

وحتى وإن فرضنا أنه تيار يمكن ان ينتقل خلال المجال الكهربى لا تنسى خصائص الكهربيه والمغناطيسيه 

وأما التنفيذ بدقه تبعا للكودات فهو أنسب واصح وأسلم وادق الطرق لتنفيذ ممتاز وسليم ويعطى عمر أفتراضى كما هو منصوص بالكودات 

وشكرا لك أيها الزميل الكريم تحياتى للجميع


----------



## Abo Fares (29 أغسطس 2009)

سالدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أيها الزميل الكريم
> 
> أسمح لى ........ انا لا اتفق معك نهائيا على موضوع التيار الكهربى
> ...



أهلاً أخي م. أحمد... الله يعطيك العافية  

اخونا العزيز قصد أمراً جميلاً كما أعتقد، وهو انتقال الحمولة، أو بمعنى آخر (مسار الحمولة)، وهو الأمر الأهم الذي طالما فهمه المهندس قام بالتصميم الصحيح... 

الحمولة تبدأ من البلاطة، لتنتقل للكمرات، إلى الأعمدة، إلى الأساسات، ومنها إلى التربة...... 

أو مثال آخر، وهو الذي تحدثنا عنه في موضوع آخر : 

القوة الزلزالية هي قوة قص قاعدية، يتم توزيعها على الطوابق، ومن ثم توزع القوة الطابقية على العناصر الإنشائية المقاومة لها في الطابق الواحد.... وهذا كله يسمى مسار قوة القص..

أعتقد هذا ما قصده زميلنا بالمسار، أو بعبارة (التيار الكهربائي).. 

لك وللجميع تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## تميم مازن (29 أغسطس 2009)

لماذا يشترط تكثيف الكانات في منطقة الترابط ؟


----------



## احمد نجيدة (29 أغسطس 2009)

سالدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أيها الزميل الكريم
> 
> أسمح لى ........ انا لا اتفق معك نهائيا على موضوع التيار الكهربى
> ...




السلام عليكم 
انا علي فكرة لسة طالب داخل ان شاء الله تانية مدني جامعة الزقازيق المهم
اخونا سالدان انا لااتفق معك 
فحيث ان التشبية الذي ضربة لنا المهندس مبارك هو تشبية جميل لايقصد بة الناحية الكهربية 
ولكن قصد انا العمود مثل التيار ان كان هناك عطل في جزء من اجزاء السلك لايسري التيار 
مثل العمود ان كان هناك ضعف في اي جزء انكسر العمود جربها انت كدة
حاول ان تؤتي بعصا بها نقطة ضعف وحمل عليها باجهادات ماذا يحدث لها
وشكرا لتقبلكم مشاركتي


----------



## عبد الله 212 (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وكل عام والجميع بخير
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام



م/مشعل المطيري قال:


> العمود الخرساني يتعرض لقوي القص في اعلا العمود واسفل العمود ولا يوجد قوي moment علي العمود لذلك يجب ان تكون منطقة اسفل العمود مكثفة الكانات .


 
يتعرض العمود إلى جانب قوى القص والقوى المحوريه إلى عزوم (moment) وهي تنتج من الإتصال بين الأعمدة والابيام إضافة إلى العزم الناتج عن عدم تطابق محور العمود مع محور القوى المحوريه إضافة إلى العزوم الإضافية التى تحسب على حسب شكل انبعاج العود وطريقة تثبيته "وفقا للكود البرطاني"


> وحديد العمود العلوي مرتبط مع حديد العمود السفلي جيد لتفادي قوي القص


ارجو ان توضح هذه الفقره اكثر
ما هي العلاقه بين مقاومة القص وتلامس الحديد
ولك الشكر


----------



## descovery_2000 (29 أغسطس 2009)

تحقيق طول over lap ثم الربط مع الشيش القديم
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mannokr (29 أغسطس 2009)

لا يجب ان تكون متلامسة - فقط اعطيها طول الركوب المطلوب وزود الكانات فى هذه المنطقة.


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (29 أغسطس 2009)

بالنسبه لاشاير الحديد لا يلزم التلامس علي الاطلاق و ان كان التلامس هو الحاله المثلي و الكود المصري يسمح بوجود مسافه بين الاشاير الجديده و القديمه لا اتذكرها الان و لكن الدليل علي كلامي في حاله مثلا عمود قطاعه 80 × 80 و العمود الجديد مثلا 50 * 50 و مركز ثقل العمودين واحد ففي هذه الحاله توجد تفصيله خاصه لا تعتمد علي الاشاير مطلقا بل تعتمد علي الكانات و كذلك طول الاشاره الجديده المدفونه داخل العمود المصبوب.
و الحاله التي ذكرها السائل تحدث كثيرا عندما تتم حداده العمود بالخارج و رفعه بالكرين الي مكانه ففي هذه الحاله بالتاكيد توجد نسبه من الاشاير لا تتلامس في هذه الحاله الكودات المختلفه تعطي مسافه محدده بين الاشاره الجديده و القديمه


----------



## mondi (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السادة الزملاء الافاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يرجى التكرم بمراجعة الكود المصرى بذات الشأن حيث انه يسمح بعدم ملامسة اسياخ الاعمدة ويشترط الا تزيد المسافه عن قيمة 15 سم بين الاشارة والسيخ المستمر فى العمود الجديد .


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (5 سبتمبر 2009)

من الافضل تربيط الاشاير مع الحديد الجديد مع تكثيف الكانات بطول 1 متر او 60 مره قطر السيخ او ايهما اكبر


----------



## زهدي الكوامله (6 سبتمبر 2009)

_ تأييد للرأي القائل أنه لابد وان وتكون مربوطه مع بعضها وطول الاشاير 60 قطر اكبر سيخ في العامود 
وكانات الاعمده تستمر خلال تقاطع الاعمده مع الجسور 
وفي حاله ما اذا كان العامود معرض لاجهاد شد عند منطقه الوصل فيكون لازما ان يكون الحديد ملامس بعضه لتستفيد من d القطاع كامله لانه لو تباعد عن بعضه لن تاخذ d كامله وستنقص عنه في التصميم وهذا خطأ وفي حال الملامسه يكون التسليح موزعا افضل لتحمل اجهاد الشد مع وجود d كامله غير منقوصه
ومع احترامي للمهندسين الافاضل الذين ذكروا عدم وجود التلامس لا يضر ......
كيف لا يضر في حال تحمل العمود لاجهاد شد الا يكون القطاع قد نقصت d له مع عدم توزيع الحديد بشكل مناسب وعشوائيه في هذا المكان .
ثم ان الحديد الطولي لو لم يتلامس اعلم ان هناك خطأ اما في عمل الكانات او ان الاشاير غير راسيه تماما وغير موزعه ومحفوظه من قبل برنجز الكفيل بجعلها تقف وقوفا صحيحا .
النص تم نقله لسرعة تأكيد الرأي _


----------



## هانى حمدى عبدالعال (6 سبتمبر 2009)

طبقا للكود المصرى لا يشترط الملامسة ولكن جرى العرف ربط اشاير السيخ ببعضها متلاصقة وكلها عمليات افتراضية طبقا لطبيعة الدور الذى يشكله حديد التسليح فى تصميم الاعمدة (( الخرسانة بالعمود عنصر ضغط والحديد لتحمل اى احمال لا مركزية قد تحدث على العمود )) *


----------



## جاري الهوامل (6 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ عبد العزيز 
اولا احيي بك مناقشتك العلمية وثانيا انا لا اتفق معك بان التماس غير واجب حيث ان الكود الامريكي(ACI 318 12.6.1) حتى انه ذهب الى ان يلزم بالرط عن طريق اللحام او اي اداة ميكانيكيه لضمان انتقال الاجهادات بصورة صحيحة(كما ورد في الفقرة12.6.3) كماارجو منك زيارة الرابط التالي
http://books.google.com/books?id=4a...ices&source=bl&ots=142_9c29kh&sig=-SHCSbYb4Rn


----------

